# 10 Reasons Why Your Work Out Isn't Doing What It Should



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2009)

A lot of folks exercise but many do it wrong without realizing it. This article points out some errors and corrections needed. 
thought it might be useful. 


> *Common exercise errors and ultra-effective solutions for a better workout and a much better body.
> *
> 
> Your time is valuable, and for each precious moment you put into your workouts, you want to ensure you get the best possible return on your investment. So, are you getting the results you want? If your body isn't as lean or toned as you'd like, it may be that you're committing some key training mistakes, which can sabotage the efforts of even veteran exercisers. Of course, you probably know the more obvious mistakes to avoid. For instance, skipping your warm-up may cause you to fatigue early, preventing you from realizing your potential. Furthermore, leaning on the stair climber or elliptical trainer may allow you to stay on longer, but it drastically reduces the challenge to your lower body as well as the number of calories you burn. But what about the less obvious errors you may be making? Here, we'll discuss some of the more subtle -- yet no less serious -- faux pas of fitness and the strength-training exercises most frequently flubbed, and show you how they can be fixed with nearly effortless corrections.
> ...


----------

